# What to do with this space



## -joe- (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking for some thoughts on what to do with this unused space.


Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Those sort of spaces really are problematical. I often wonder if home designers or architects fell asleep and forgot about them in drawings. 

As an art person and with gallery clients, I have seen many put sculpture in place and light it nicely. More often than not, I have seen such spaces just end up as storage. 

One client's interior designer worked out from such a space with some additional framing and made a really cool kids play area on multiple levels but there was no window to contend with in that situation. What room is this in? 

I will be interested to see other posts. I realize I am not helping much!


----------



## -joe- (Jan 29, 2012)

The space is over sliding patio doors that are joined to the dining room.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Built in cabinet, good storage for infrequently used items.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is a tough one, I did a quick search for decorative trunks,
without knowing what your dining room furniture looks like?
white or dark furniture? 




this is a kimono chest...I love this one


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's even more ...you don't have to use all three
up there...


----------



## -joe- (Jan 29, 2012)

The only thing is the area is above doors and whatever is up there wont have the best viewing angle..

The area is ~8.5' high.

The area itself is 10' wide, 4' deep, left side is 4' tall and right side is 5'. Center peak is ~7' high.

Another picture of the area is attached.. Poor quality from phone.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok, but whatever you put up there won't have the best viewing angle.
I see your furniture is dark, that's good. I didn't want to suggest
glass vases or faux greenery...big dust collectors, so high up.
These spaces are always a challenge. 

Go to Pier one, they have a good return policy, try out some big things
like a trunk or two, if you don't like it, return it.
J.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I think a trunk would be looking very much out of place up in the air like that. 

DM


----------



## -joe- (Jan 29, 2012)

I just dont see a trunk up there either. 

One thought was to find or print some large framed photos and have them somewhat floating/hanging near the front of the opening. Something like three large photos or even a single panorama print centered wall to wall.


----------



## Huskermom (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the trunk would look funny alone in the space, but if you layer it, it could be lovely. Your home looks fairly traditional--do you like antiques or vintage pieces? If you do, that might be a great display for that area. You need something for height at the back, like a set of painted shutters that fit the height of the space on the taller side (it looks asymmetrical from the photo). I'm short on storage, so I always like to add it in where I can for things I don't use often--A trunk, or several of them in different sizes, along with some larger vintage pieces (old wicker, etc.) could be interesting and fun. Even large old vintage picnic baskets could work, although that would have more of a cottage feel than the trunks. I'd vary the texture to make it more interesting--painted wood, mixed with wood, mixed with wicker, etc.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Pottery, faux greenery are all good ideas. An old butter churn or any kind of kitchen antique decor would turn the space into a display area. And it will collect dust, no matter what you put there. If you go the display route you can add some kind of accent lighting, puck lights work and so do rope lights.


----------



## Huskermom (Jan 31, 2012)

I forgot to add this--think of it as decorating the top of a large piece of furniture, like huge bookshelves or a massive hutch. The only difference is that the pieces have to be larger or they'll be lost in the space. You need something with height (shutters, the butter churn mentioned above, or a large piece of art) would all work, mixed with items of different sizes and shapes in front of it. Tallest goes to the back, medium in the middle, and smaller at the front, but small items will be lost in the space. Varying texture and shape makes it more interesting. I'm not a silk flower fan (at all), but if you are, some greenery mixed in would work. The other posters are also correct--it's going to get dusty, no matter what you use.

I also like the idea of creating a built in--framing the front and adding doors that work with your architecture for additional storage. 

I feel for you--those are awkward spaces to deal with. Good luck.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi -Joe-, how about a collection of vases to match the one you have in the picture?


----------

